# Noah plays guitar after a tiring day shopping!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Encore, Encore!!

Noah, you are the most talented little karkariki ever!

To say nothing of the most handsome, charming, funny, engaging, ... ... ...

Great pictures, Niamh :thumbsup:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Noah is so sweet! But I think he needs a smaller bag for shopping!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is so cute. I want to know what style of music Noah is playing. My guess is he is a Heavy Metal fan.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> That is so cute. I want to know what style of music Noah is playing. My guess is he is a Heavy Metal fan.


Hahaha he can certainly kick up a racket when he feels like it but he also enjoys relaxing to a softer sound - today he is listening to classical fm on his radio


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I am so glad that Noah likes a wide range of music. Many of mine like different music styles. I had one lorikeet that loved traditional Irish music but absolutely hated Marching Bands. During the 2000 Sydney Olympics opening ceremony he blew raspberries right through the marching bands segment.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool is that....thank's for sharing Niamh....


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

He's just the kind of guy I need to take shopping with me...I love bags!!!!....can't get enough of them!(mainly from charity shops!) Ask him when he's next free and we'll go bag hunting!)p He's obviously a bird with good taste....!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah obviously has got his priorities right on track  

Let's go shopping, little chicken! We're sure to come home with lots of goodies for Mummy  

Looks like he loves the guitar almost as much as Mallorn likes the violin!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Noah obviously has got his priorities right on track
> 
> Let's go shopping, little chicken! We're sure to come home with lots of goodies for Mummy
> 
> Looks like he loves the guitar almost as much as Mallorn likes the violin!


Haha God only knows what he's come back with!!!


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Now all Noah needs is a chic pair of shoes to match that very fashionable bag! :2thumbs:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Maybe Noah wants to be a Rockstar! But I think he needs a smaller guitar!


----------

